# Deer Brats



## dakota joe (Mar 6, 2017)

Decided to give this a try, Deer Brats. Being such a nice weekend the kids (grown kids) and I decided to break out the meat grinder and Smoker! We found a receipe on here that Richie had posted and substiuted pork shoulder and some local whitetail deer!  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244929/beef-brats-recipe-plated-shot. We used a 70/30 blend Pork and Deer, it was heavy on the pork, our first time so we went conservative for the whole family. 













20170304_144258.jpg



__ dakota joe
__ Mar 6, 2017






It was a start, lay everything out, 2 grinders and some seasoning.













20170304_144306.jpg



__ dakota joe
__ Mar 6, 2017






30pounds of brat mixture, we used the recipie for the basic start, then we decided to spit it up and add "other flavors".













20170304_160413.jpg



__ dakota joe
__ Mar 6, 2017






so we split it up into bowls 5lbs in each bowl and we started to blend. I had seen here somewhere, that someone added chrushed pineapple, another added apple pied filling. so we did. We ended up with the following.

5# pineapple brats

5# apple pie filling brats

10# jalapeno (chopped whole jalapeno's) brats

10# cheese (we used sharp cheddar) brats













20170304_160407.jpg



__ dakota joe
__ Mar 6, 2017






Using hog casings we started to fill and twist, tried to average 5 inches in length. Then into the smoker they went, smoked with just a charcoal base, we didn't want to overpower them, at 250 for about a hour, then put them in a hot water bath to get them to tempature, then into a ice bath before putting them into freezer bags.













20170304_164701.jpg



__ dakota joe
__ Mar 6, 2017






And the final product. We taste tested each one of versions, putting them on a grill to simulate what we will do with them out of the freezer , and not suprising the jalapeno was the biggest hit, but the apple pie filling came in second, you really could tast the apples and cinnamon. The pineapple and cheese were good, but I think I would next time change the amounts to get a more flavor from them. 

Thanks for looking,

 Have a Good Day!!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice looking brats! I look forward to hearing more about where you wind up with them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2017)

Your brats look fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------

